# Cancer threads



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder if our forum could do some kind of fundraiser, research project, or _something_ concrete to contribute to cancer studies in our dogs. It is crushing to read, again and again, of loved dogs suddenly being taken from our arms and even worse to look into a weary vet's face as he tries to break it gently that it's time to say goodbye. I corresponded with Nancy Kay, the vet who wrote SPEAKING FOR SPOT, and she says that, though goldens were her true-love breed, she just can't face another bout of cancer again. That made me terribly sad to hear. Maybe we could set a financial goal and find a benefactor like Dean Koontz to match our fundraising efforts? Maybe we could endow a research chair in Hooch's name or fund a study like the goldens' lymphoma study that had to be cancelled at UNC for lack of funding? I want them back: Joplin, Raleigh, Acadia, Gus, and all the forums goldens who have gone because of cancers. I know that can't happen, but maybe we can do something for those still with us.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A few suggestions...
For every golden puppy anyone ever buys, please donate at least $25 to a golden cancer research fund or project. It's less than the cost of a bag of dog food, and by the time your puppy grows up, he or she may be the one to benefit from the research.
For every golden stud, please donate a small amount of the stud fee to a golden cancer research fund or project, whatever you think is appropriate.
For every golden puppy you sell, please donate a small amount of the puppy cost to a golden cancer research fund or project, again, whatever amount you think is appropriate, even if it's $1.00 per puppy sold.
Here at the pet hotel, any time one of my customers loses a dog to cancer, we make a donation in the dog's name to a cancer research fund at our university vet school. If any of you have a friend that loses a golden to cancer, you could make a donation to a local vet school, cancer fund, research, etc. in the dog's name and they normally will send a real nice card to the family.
Just a few ideas.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We donate through the k-9 Chase Away Cancer Campaign...

http://www.acvimfoundation.org/awareness/chaseawayk9cancer.html

You can simply make a donation or they have shirts for sale and other items. 100% of Donations and Net Proceeds of Chase Merchandise Go Toward Canine Cancer Studies.

Numerous people involved in the sport of dock diving contribute money and time and it's a wonderful, wonderful thing. For 2009 people (us included) have vowed to save our spare change for the next year to donate to the campaign.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't forget the Morris Animal Foundation - you can designate your contribution to their Canine Cancer Campaign and the dog tags you can purchase through them are gorgeous too!

I have been trying to give to NC State's vet school which has an endowment that is matching contributions up to $5 million from this wonderful man named Randall Terry who loved his golden retrievers so much and who had already left $20 million to the vet school. http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/ncvmf/rb-terry.html I love that photo of him and his dogs. 
I know it doesn't all go to oncology, but they have been so good to me and Meggie.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

There is also the Golden Retriever Foundation http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/research.html

We have lost Zachary, Jake, Petey and now Beau to this evil disease. However, I still have a golden and a golden would always be my choice.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can we screen the heck out of whatever charity it is? I like donating to charity, but so many of these charities spend a lot of money on salaries, advertising, etc. so not enough of my money actually goes to the cause. I want 90% or more of my money to directly fund the research, y'know?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

A "shocking" documentary aired a while back on CBC MarketPlace "*Chasing the cancer answer "*, 
Put together by Wendy Mesley - award winning broadcast journalist. 
For some reason ... this 26 minute episode is no longer available for viewing on their website ... 
Only found few clips available on youtube

Yup ... business is great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvzlGcAg9M8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbedfQlsxwM


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

For those of you involved with dog clubs (all breed, obedience, specialty) here is idea for trophies for your next show. Instead of offering pewter cups, wood plaques, etc. make a donation to Golden Retriever Foundation, Morris Animal Foundation or whatever charity your club holds dear in the winner's names. My Golden club did so this fall and it went over tremendously. All the winners were given a "certificate" stating the amount that was being donated in their name and they were THRILLED with it. The amount donated to the GRF was $2000.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Whether the forum does something as a group or individually, I would love to help out. We lost Skokie to lymphoma a few years ago and everytime I look into Molson's eyes, it breaks my heart to know that any day he could get it too. 

I'm relatively new to canine charities so I can't help out with any suggestions for charities that will focus on cancer cures but will try and do some research on some of them.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Charity Navigator (www.charitynavigator.org) is interesting. They rate Morris Animal Foundation with their best rating - 4 stars. I know MAF funds research at vet schools across the country and you can specify that your donation go to the canine cancer campaign. 

The only cancer research foundation I know of that gives 100% of all donations to research is the V Foundation. (www.jimmyv.org) It's Jim Valvano's foundation he created shortly before dying of bone cancer. They have an endowment that covers their expenses. It is not associated with canine cancer, but the cure is there for dogs if it's there for humans.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We donate annually to the GRF Zeke Cancer Fund, and also do memorials/honorariums to people/dogs lost.
When Gini died, she asked that donations be made in her name to the fund as well. I trust the fund, and know that it is being put to good use.

http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/zekefund.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dito*



tippykayak said:


> Can we screen the heck out of whatever charity it is? I like donating to charity, but so many of these charities spend a lot of money on salaries, advertising, etc. so not enough of my money actually goes to the cause. I want 90% or more of my money to directly fund the research, y'know?


I totally agree with you, not only with our canine buddies but other charities.............


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Don't forget the Morris Animal Foundation - you can designate your contribution to their Canine Cancer Campaign and the dog tags you can purchase through them are gorgeous too!
> 
> I have been trying to give to NC State's vet school which has an endowment that is matching contributions up to $5 million from this wonderful man named Randall Terry who loved his golden retrievers so much and who had already left $20 million to the vet school. http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/ncvmf/rb-terry.html I love that photo of him and his dogs.
> I know it doesn't all go to oncology, but they have been so good to me and Meggie.


NC Sate is incredible- the work they are doing is so important.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree Jill! I am so proud of my alma mater - and I have seen in print many times in the past year - "who says NC State doesn't have a medical school?" They are really starting to get the recognition they deserve. Not only are they making huge gains in cancer research and other areas of veterinary science, the doctors there are compassionate human beings who love the animals who pass through their doors. They treat Meggie and me like family. 

With this photo on their webpage, you know you're in a good place:


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

there is a man walking with his two pups (not goldens however) to raise awareness and research monies for canine cancer..I discovered his walk right before he started it in March of 2008 while my Harry was in his final weeks..Luke is in NY now...here is a link to check him out....
http://www.2dogs2000miles.org/
since I live in RI I do plan on meeting him as he crosses the border..He has the names of my 2 goldens lost to cancer---Harry and Barkley---on the shirts he wears..


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been following Luke for quite a while now. He is Luke Robinson and he is also on Twitter and FaceBook. He's walking for his Great Pyrenees Malcolm who died of cancer 4 years ago and has 2 Great Pyrs with him, Murphy and Hudson. This man is my hero!


----------

